# Meet and Greet June 12th!



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright everyone "Meet and Greet" at Sam's Beach June 12th. Bring your families for a day of fun and put faces to names. I'll be there early under a red canopy flying a Texas and U.SA. flag.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd love to make it Mike, but our family reunion is on a standing date of the 2nd Saturday in June. Take lots of pictures! Robert B. :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll ask Mrs. 24Buds if she would like to go. NO PICTURES RIGHT!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be there fer sher.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Present and accounted for. We'll have to wait and see if the pit gets back in time. I'll reserve a parking spot for Txgoddess down at Lost Lake. B&P


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Seeing how I am semi-new to 2cool I would like to attend. It would be great to meet fellow fisherman and outdoorsmen. I'll try to see if my wife would be up to traveling that far to do that. I just have a couple questions. Is Sam's Beach a bar or just A certain part of the beach? And can someone post directions? It would be greatly appreiciated. Thank you


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to mile marker 5 heading to San Luis Pass; turn in to the beach turn left and look for the extremely good lookin' bald dude with white Chevy crewcab. They say Bruce Willis looks alot like me. Come on out and bring the kids and dogs and snakes (keep 'em in the cage). B&P


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Sam's Beach (Follet's Island) is a stretch of beach located on Blue Water Highway between Surfside and San Luis Pass. There are Access Rd. signs all the way down just look for access rd 5 and look for the red canopy. Here is the map http://maps.google.com/?sll=29.04222,-95.16944&spn=0.05,0.05


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

always when I'm working....drat!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Go to mile marker 5 heading to San Luis Pass; turn in to the beach turn left and look for the extremely good lookin' bald dude. B&P


Thanks man.....How did you know I would be there?......


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Planning on it. :cheers:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

How far from Pearland is Sam's beach? Talking to the missus about heading down for the day.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tina and me will be there, tent, easy-up, grasshoppers , water, da-big guns, and my favorite washers and shoes for anyone is up for a whoop'in!!!


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I'll be recovering from the Iron Maiden concert,but I'll try to show up.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Im Game


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bigbob said:


> Im Game


So what's NEW????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> How far from Pearland is Sam's beach? Talking to the missus about heading down for the day.


 Once you cross the SLP bridge, going west tack on another 10 minutes your there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Krash said:


> I'll be recovering from the Iron Maiden concert,but I'll try to show up.


Ill probably be there.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> How far from Pearland is Sam's beach? Talking to the missus about heading down for the day.


Don't go through Galveston. Take 288 South through Lake Jackson. It becomes 332 and takes you to Surfside. Turn left on Bluewater Hwy. You'll be there lickety split. I live in Angleton and I'm 35 minutes from Sam's Beach, and that's pulling a boat.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gary said:


> Ill probably be there.


I highly doubt it Gary....! :slimer:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Wish I could make this one but I'll be in a bar or house with an American Flag draped around my neck yelling for the USA to beat England in the World Cup...


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there lookin for the slab...was buried a month ago

....also...there's a new stand of salt cedars at Access #5

this is what sunday mornins sunrise is gonna look like


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Ill probably be there.


Ill be there this saturday. Were gonna hit my Flounder hole in the morning and fish the surf when the tide starts to slacken up.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*One day....*

Why doesn't anyone ever have a 2cool function down south?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

shallowgal said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever have a 2cool function down south?


build it, post it, and they will come. We had several at AP in years past.

Unfortunately, I won't be at this one. That Saturday is the last day of the Republic of Texas Rally in Austin and we have front row seats already.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll be there, unless for some reason i can't be.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll most likely be there, if for no other reason than to keep Bruce and Danny in line.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I SHOULD be there......unless something comes up.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Planning on being there. :cheers:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'll most likely be there, if for no other reason than to keep Bruce and Danny in line.


pfft. danny maybe, but i'm inveterate.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will be there to make sure Mastercyclinder and Txgoddess don't get to streaking again like last time.:slimer::biggrin:


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Mont said:


> build it, post it, and they will come. We had several at AP in years past.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be at this one. That Saturday is the last day of the Republic of Texas Rally in Austin and we have front row seats already.


 We will be at The ROT Rally in Austin aswell!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I'll most likely be there, if for no other reason than to keep Bruce and Danny in line.


It could get wierder. :bluefish:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I can tell ya'll are fishermen with the acquisitions ya'll are making. Ya'll gonna have these fine 2cool folks thinkin' that I'm a heathen or sumthin'. I'm gonna have on my halo(like usual) for this event since I'm on call for the weekend. B&P


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> I can tell ya'll are fishermen with the acquisitions ya'll are making. Ya'll gonna have these fine 2cool folks thinkin' that I'm a heathen or sumthin'. _*I'm gonna have on my halo(like usual) for this event*_ since I'm on call for the weekend. B&P


you with your halo and the goddess with her horns should be a classic 2cool photo op.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> you with your halo and the goddess with her horns should be a classic 2cool photo op.


X2...Beauty & the Beast.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I will be there to make sure Mastercyclinder and Txgoddess don't get to streaking again like last time.:slimer::biggrin:


I think you have to move faster than a three-toed sloth to be considered streaking. MC was just sitting around nekkid.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> X2*...Beauty* & the Beast.


 Thank you the compiment but this doesn't mean we'll be sharing a tent. Everyone knows Jason will keep TxG on a short leash. Just sayin' B&P:rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I think you have to move faster than a three-toed sloth to be considered streaking. MC was just sitting around nekkid.


Three Toes........Hmmmmm........!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Thank you the compiment but this doesn't mean we'll be sharing a tent. Everyone knows Jason will keep TxG on a short leash. Just sayin' B&P:rotfl:


He needs to go to a heavier Chain, She keeps chewing those cheap leashes in two!


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder what kind of "meet and greet" this is going to be.....lol. From the sounds of it I should leave the wife and kidos at home if I decide to come up. On a serious note, since I've never been to one can someone PM me on what I should expect to bring to such an occation?


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Wading Wonder said:


> I'm beginning to wonder what kind of "meet and greet" this is going to be.....lol. From the sounds of it I should leave the wife and kidos at home if I decide to come up. On a serious note, since I've never been to one can someone PM me on what I should expect to bring to such an occation?


Your family, food to eat, drinks and maybe a tent or canopy...everything else falls into place. :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Camera and a stick to beat Txgoddess off. B&P


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Camera and a stick to beat Txgoddess off. B&P


You better bring a BIG stick for that, maybe some bear spray?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

powerwasher?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Y'all wouldn't know what to do without me.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Who has a cattleprod we can use? B&P


----------



## B&P's BH (Feb 5, 2010)

B&P, you sure do talk big from a distance...Goddess just wait till he gets there, it wil be all hugs and kisses! B&P BH


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

B&P's BH said:


> B&P, you sure do talk big from a distance...Goddess just wait till he gets there, *it wil be all hugs and kisses!* B&P BH


Of course, because we all know how much of an angel I am. You of all people know this to be true. Check w snopes they'll can't disprove it. B&P


----------



## B&P's BH (Feb 5, 2010)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Of course, because we all know how much of an angel I am. You of all people know this to be true. Check w snopes they'll can't disprove it. B&P


 I forgot, you do believe everything you see on the internet! BH


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to urban dictionary and look up either one of my names and tell me different. BOOYAH!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Go to urban dictionary and look up either one of my names and tell me different. BOOYAH!


Don't you have some customers to greet or some carts to bring in?


----------



## B&P's BH (Feb 5, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Don't you have some customers to greet or some carts to bring in?


 He has some ****** to take care of!!!BH


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll load the cart and you can pull it after we hook you up. Hence, the cattleprod. Yehaw!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

pay special attention to 1,2,4,5,6, well you'll see the list just goes on and on.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=danny


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am just gonna stay above the fray, see ya'll out there. rs


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wading Wonder said:


> I'm beginning to wonder what kind of "meet and greet" this is going to be.....lol. From the sounds of it I should leave the wife and kidos at home if I decide to come up. On a serious note, since I've never been to one can someone PM me on what I should expect to bring to such an occation?


bring condoms and lots of beer.

seriously, though, it's always just a wonderful party of friends usually with liberal amounts of food and drink consumed. we always have lots of fun. spouses and kids are always welcome, and everyone has a good time.

if you're going to hang out with these derelicts on 2cool, you might as well come out and actually meet some of them in real life.

if you have any specific questions, feel free to pm me or anyone else.


----------



## B&P's BH (Feb 5, 2010)

B&P...urban dictionary lies, Honey! I hate to be the one to bust your bubble! BH


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

B&P's BH said:


> B&P...urban dictionary lies, Honey! I hate to be the one to bust your bubble! BH


Whats next, you gonna tell him Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny aint real? Hater,lol.:rotfl: rs


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that's the last time i'll ever believe anything i read at www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## B&P's BH (Feb 5, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> Whats next, you gonna tell him Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny aint real? Hater,lol.:rotfl: rs


 Rusty, you just let the secret out of the bag! He will be crying when he reads this thread! BH


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Wading Wonder said:


> I'm beginning to wonder what kind of "meet and greet" this is going to be.....lol. From the sounds of it I should leave the wife and kidos at home if I decide to come up. On a serious note, since I've never been to one can someone PM me on what I should expect to bring to such an occation?


Bring a RAKE for the seaweed and trash! Seriously! Absolutely bring the kids..they will meet new friends and have a blast "we promise not to bury you too deep in the sand!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

will do everything in my power to be there.sounds fun.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Dangit! I'll be in the booming metropolis of Humble that day. Ya'll have fun! :cheers:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Whats next, you gonna tell him Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny aint real? Hater,lol.:rotfl: rs


I already knew that the Great Pumpkin told me so.:wink: B&P


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> How far from Pearland is Sam's beach? Talking to the missus about heading down for the day.





coachlaw said:


> Don't go through Galveston. Take 288 South through Lake Jackson. It becomes 332 and takes you to Surfside. Turn left on Bluewater Hwy.


A little over an hour following Coachs directions.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Between access 5 & 6.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary you going to be there? I may need some help keeping Goddess and MC from running naked all over the beach.:rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Gary you going to be there? I may need some help keeping Goddess and MC from running naked all over the beach.:rotfl:


And who's gonna stop you? :spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> And who's gonna stop you? :spineyes:


I stopped doing that 3 or 4 years ago.:spineyes: Got to where I couldn't outrun all those women anymore.:rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I stopped doing that 3 or 4 years ago.:spineyes: Got to where I couldn't outrun all those women anymore.:rotfl:


The old bull syndrome. Know it well brotherman! :tongue:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Shaping up like I might actually make it... Wife might even come if she gets over the staying on the beach part...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gary said:


> And who's gonna stop you? :spineyes:





Bobby said:


> I stopped doing that 3 or 4 years ago.:spineyes: Got to where I couldn't outrun all those women anymore.:rotfl:





Gary said:


> The old bull syndrome. Know it well brotherman! :tongue:


Yeah, but he still spits his teeth out every now and then. Show off. :mpd:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Yeah, but he still spits his teeth out every now and then. Show off. :mpd:


Lol!!!.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Aw shucks!​The 12th is the same day as the town homecoming in Bedias, Texas.​​


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

if I make it, no pictures of me on the net right? RIGHT?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

24Buds said:


> if I make it, no pictures of me on the net right? RIGHT?


 Not unless you are the life of the party like Rusty S!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wife booked a vendor event so it'll be me and the kids and the dog for a few hours.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Will be bring the "washers & shoes" for anyone can put their game face on and throw







.. Also going to make a mess of GRASSHOPPERS....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW, single women are welcome.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> Will be bring the "washers & shoes" for anyone can put their game face on and throw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My sandblaster finally got his new machine working correctly. Hoping to pick up the pit on Sunday, otherwise it will could be a wham, bam, thank you ma'am trip to Columbus and back this week. B&P


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

well who is still in. Kinda slow up this end!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll be over.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I shall bless you with my presence.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about renting a beach house in Surfside Friday and Saturday nights. Anyone want to split the cost? Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm still in!

By the way, my wife has said that she will do bodily harm to anyone that offers me any "Jungle Juice" (or it's equivalent) and she has also indicated that I will be shot if I accept it!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

we can see who wears the pants around the trodery house.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> we can see who wears the pants around the trodery house.


Honya doesn't wear pants , but she danged sure rules the roost!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> we can see who wears the pants around the trodery house.


LOL... Just as long as I get to get into them on occasion I am happy to let her wear them


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm bringing some Jungle Juice for sure now!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like Jungle Juice!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> I'm still in!
> 
> By the way, my wife has said that she will do bodily harm to anyone that offers me any "Jungle Juice" (or it's equivalent) and she has also indicated that I will be shot if I accept it!


Hah, remember the last time you pulled a stupid:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm bringing some Jungle Juice for sure now!


Marilyn is marking a bullet with your name on it right now!



slopoke said:


> I like Jungle Juice!


I thought it was "Jungle Love" that you liked?



catchysumfishy said:


> Hah, remember the last time you pulled a stupid:


LOL... If that were dirt instead of flower that would have looked a lot like me after the last bout with the JJ.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

is this a private deal or 2coolers, come one, come all? with the right kinda exposure, it could be epic!


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

need shirts that say "did u mean what u said on the interwebz about me?"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL... Just as long as I get to get into them on occasion I am happy to let her wear them


keep saying that in 2cool and your occasions may become few and far between. :wink:



Bilge Bait said:


> is this a private deal or 2coolers, come one, come all? with the right kinda exposure, it could be epic!


all 2coolers are welcome - especially newbies. the club initiation isn't nearly as bad as some people say.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> we can see who wears the pants around the trodery house.


I'm just happy if he keeps his pants ON.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

My plans are to be there. :cheers:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay wife wiggled out of her plans. We're in! Grey F150 CRW4x4 with VA plates. We might be there mid morning, maybe 10am.
Got the directions to Sam's beach. After we get out on the beach, then what? Is there a landmark, besides Trodery sprawled out on the beach that we should be looking for? Head East or West?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

whoops....double tapped that one


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Okay wife wiggled out of her plans. We're in! Grey F150 CRW4x4 with VA plates. We might be there mid morning, maybe 10am.
> Got the directions to Sam's beach. After we get out on the beach, then what? Is there a landmark, besides Trodery sprawled out on the beach that we should be looking for? Head East or West?


jj we could meet up on 288 and you can follow me if you like. I know who and what to look for. :cheers:
For some reason I was thinking it was the following weekend and I wasn't planning on making it out.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

FYI....4-tide days....there ought to be some fish caught....see ya there.

Friday, June 11th, 2010
Time	Type	Height
6:00 AM CDT	High Tide 1.41 feet
9:55 PM CDT	Low Tide -0.49 feet

Saturday, June 12th, 2010
Time	Type	Height
6:42 AM CDT	High Tide 1.41 feet
11:35 AM CDT	Low Tide 1.25 feet
12:35 PM CDT	High Tide 1.25 feet
10:39 PM CDT	Low Tide -0.52 feet

Sunday, June 13th, 2010
Time	Type	Height


7:26 AM CDT	High Tide 1.38 feet
11:36 AM CDT	Low Tide 1.25 feet
1:54 PM CDT	High Tide 1.25 feet
11:26 PM CDT	Low Tide -0.52 feet


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Too Tall said:


> jj we could meet up on 288 and you can follow me if you like. I know who and what to look for. :cheers:
> For some reason I was thinking it was the following weekend and I wasn't planning on making it out.


Okay I might have to take you up on that :birthday2


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Its in my back yard, so I plan on coming to meet you friends. Was at the one about 4 years ago at Sams Beach and the guitar was passing around and cold beers were flowing, ahhhh what memories... anyone even remember that??
Mike


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hah, remember the last time you pulled a stupid:


***!!!!!!!    You do know snowmen don't last long laying on the beach, throw'em in the cooler quick...Wait a minute,is that Rusty???


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

jewfish said:


> Its in my back yard, so I plan on coming to meet you friends. Was at the one about 4 years ago at Sams Beach and the guitar was passing around and cold beers were flowing, ahhhh what memories... *anyone even remember that??*
> Mike


My thoughts exactly. Remembeer what? Yes, the spelling was intention. Looking forward to putting new names with new faces. We all know the same old miserable ones. Guilty minds will speak up. She, uhh... they know who they are. B&P


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

jewfish said:


> Its in my back yard, so I plan on coming to meet you friends. Was at the one about 4 years ago at Sams Beach and the guitar was passing around and cold beers were flowing, ahhhh what memories... anyone even remember that??
> Mike


LOL...I remember many of these from over 10 years ago.  Always a good time! :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> My thoughts exactly. Remembeer what? Yes, the spelling was intention. Looking forward to putting new names with new faces. We all know the same old miserable ones. Guilty minds will speak up. *She, uhh... they know who they are. * B&P


Your BH is going to be mighty angry if you keep besmirching her good name.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

That didn't take long. Hook, line, and sinker. Ya'll doing OK? Moved in and settled? B&P


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> That didn't take long. Hook, line, and sinker. Ya'll doing OK? Moved in and settled? B&P


I'm ok. Can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

See ya'll on Saturday. B&P


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> See ya'll on Saturday. B&P


I'm sure you're looking forward to it like a fat kid to a cupcake buffet.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My plan is to be there early maybe around 8:30 or 9:00 am to get a little fishing in. Like I said on post #1 I'll have a red canopy set up with a USA and Texas flag flying if anyone wants to come and have a beer.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'm sure you're looking forward to it like a fat kid to a cupcake buffet.


Will your new and improved Muzzle be in by then? The one that catches your drool while your trying to bite your own face?  :biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I will be bringing plenty of wire ties, searching for the "next" victim!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Will your new and improved Muzzle be in by then? The one that catches your drool while your trying to bite your own face?  :biggrin:


Whatchoo worried about it for? You ain't gonna be there. I might have to take a road trip to kick your ***.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Whatchoo worried about it for? You ain't gonna be there. I might have to take a road trip to kick your ***.


Wait, is TXGOddess going??? i was thinking about headed down there, but if she's goin....i don't think i'm going to make it....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> Wait, is TXGOddess going??? i was thinking about headed down there, but if she's goin....i don't think i'm going to make it....


Liar. You've been pming me for weeks to make sure I was going.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Liar. You've been pming me for weeks to make sure I was going.


You wish! I saw a bumper sticker the other day that Jason needs "my wifes other car is a broom" HAHAHA


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> You wish! I saw a bumper sticker the other day that Jason needs "my wifes other car is a broom" HAHAHA


LOL. He probably wouldn't need much convincing to put it on his truck, either.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a good turnout. Imma have to talk to Salad and find out if we'll be there.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

We'll be there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Go a new project dropped in my lap at work today. I should be in for early Sunday morning surf fishing though.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

i'll do a flyby and give yall a wing wave. red and white cessna. and no i wont be as low as the other idiot from a few weeks ago ! lol


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone......Will be there Saturday afternoon, as soon as the love of my life gets home from work.....Save me a shady spot......The one just south of the big oak tree will be fine.......


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jackk said:


> i'll do a flyby and give yall a wing wave. red and white cessna. and no i wont be as low as the other idiot from a few weeks ago ! lol


calling yourself a idiot??


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, I've never been to one of these: a couplea questions:
1) is anybody going to have a big pit going? I know that's probably a silly question, but just wondering if I needed to throw a little weber or something in the jeep.. Trying to do it in the jeep, that is... I was going to bring some venison sausage, etc.: just wondering if there would be someplace to fire it up if I didn't bring something...

2. Somebody please tell my wife that we don't need to bring china and the fine silver. My leatherman can cut sausage and spread the mustard...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bevo and Pevo usually brings a pit and invites folks to "throw their meat on it" but I have not seen him say for certain that he was bringing it this time.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just throw'in this out to everyone that will be down at the beach?? If ya have any scrap wood, bring it!! I'm bring a small pit but have 100 japs,to make grasshoppers and pico. for snacking on. anyone else bring a pit to cook on? Will be fly'in


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

trodery said:


> Bevo and Pevo usually brings a pit and invites folks to "throw their meat on it" but I have not seen him say for certain that he was bringing it this time.


Terry that's a negative, pit is not done.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

trodery said:


> Bevo and Pevo usually brings a pit and invites folks to "throw their meat on it" but I have not seen him say for certain that he was bringing it this time.


I heard bevo and pevo likes other mens meat? Looks like i'm going to miss this one folks, ya'll tear it up for me


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I've talked with Danny about bringing my pit this weekend, but wanted to figure out how many people needed pit space . . . . if yall think plenty of us will be using it, I'll go ahead and haul it. I just didn't want to bring it if only a couple of us were going to be using it. I've got plenty of wood on it for the weekend. wg


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay going to get all my fishing gear out of the boat today

What should I bring for me and the boy to possibly catch something? I've got medium 7' spinning rods and some 10' heavers with MH reels I can mate to them.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

dark colors work well in the surf, red with white tail, pumpkin wtih chartrusse, or throw some croaker, whatever you want, if the surf is on, they'll hit just about anything


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark colored whats?


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> Dark colored whats?


 Coho minnows, sand eels...Should be mullet running in the surf so im bringing my cast net. Cut mullet for bull reds and shark.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay I'll look for those at Acadamy when I go today or tomorrow.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll be the FAT guy waist deep grinding. Come fish with me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> Dark colored whats?


wear a black shirt.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> wear a black shirt.


 Holy moly you're a big 13 year old!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Dark colored whats?


Get you some TTF Redkillers, i like the action on those a lot, obviously you need jigheads, i prefer 1/8's but you can throw 1/4's in the surf if you want. Norton bullminnows are good, brown lures are good, norton sand eels are good, color is the most important thing, IMO.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I've talked with Danny about bringing my pit this weekend, but wanted to figure out how many people needed pit space . . . . if yall think plenty of us will be using it, I'll go ahead and haul it. I just didn't want to bring it if only a couple of us were going to be using it. I've got plenty of wood on it for the weekend. wg


I need to heat up a little sausage if you are hauling it. Let me know! Thanks girl!
RT


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got jigheads, but it never bothers me to buy more..... 




I'm going to bring the big cooler and alot of beer, so come find me for a free beer or 3


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Absolutely - Rusty S & I will be bringing it, and anyone is welcome to use it. I need to find out what time we'll be heading down there - will let yall know. wg


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like the weather is going to cooperate. Don't forget your sunscreen. It's gonna be a 10+ UV day. Who's bringing pits? Who's fishing?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be fishing some, hanging out with the wife and kiddos some. Mostly just to play with the boy, he loves to fish, and because I haven't done much substansial fishing in months.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Absolutely - Rusty S & I will be bringing it, and anyone is welcome to use it. I need to find out what time we'll be heading down there - will let yall know. wg


Will give ya'll a hand, will have 100 or so hoppers, and some brats to throw on. Thanks Whisky Girl, that will free up some space in the back of the truck


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> I heard bevo and pevo likes other mens meat? Looks like i'm going to miss this one folks, ya'll tear it up for me


Typical youngster, PPfftt. Make a smart *** comment then run off somewhere so he can't be held accountable. If your skeered just say so. But anyways my rig is still at the sandblaster and will not be ready by Sat. morning. We are gonna load a smart pig Sat. morning at 5am outside of Alvin, then at 8 wwe're doing a MM degree in Angleton, then I'll be headed down to join the fracas. Maybe I won't get called out. B&P


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

kisssm B&P & {potlicker, kiss and make up







!!!
Whiskeygirl & Rusty, 
Here's some labor of love prep'in those Grasshoppers prep time bout 2 hrs. Got'em in the frig. and will wrap them in bacon tomorrow. The worse part about making these is, when you clean the halves in water, (100+) be prepaired to start? Well yall enjoy


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Time and Reel Time's Dad are planning on being there.
I have six watermelons ready to be iced down tomorrow.
Come have a slice! :dance:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> I heard bevo and pevo likes other mens meat? Looks like i'm going to miss this one folks, ya'll tear it up for me


POC, You know this can get too funny, your a founding member of "Meat in the hole Cookers" Just Say'in:brew2:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Chazz1007 said:


> POC, You know this can get too funny, your a founding member of "Meat in the hole Cookers" Just Say'in:brew2:


HAHAHA this is true!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Chazz1007 said:


> kisssm B&P & {potlicker, kiss and make up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we're gonna be doing some hopp'n and watermelon crawl  wg


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Are glass bottles allowed on this beach?


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I have been on the fence about going because of tight $$$ and no full time j-o-b yet, but I do want to get out and meet some of the 2cool community and get my mind off of job hunting and all the worries that go with it. Will be bringing my light fishing tackle and a cast net... not really setup yet with all the right equipment to surf fish, but I am going to make a go at it with what I got.

Normally, I would bring enough food or alcohol to make sure I had enough to share with everyone, but I don't have the extra cash to get cases of beer or pounds and pounds of meat, this time. Now, what I do have, is enough Wild Turkey 101 and Jack to pollute many a good man or woman. I can bring a couple of ice chests with for ice for drinks, plastic cups, and coke/sprite/soda for making some mixed drinks. I also have 25lbs of those HEB boneless skinless chicken thighs for fajitas that are already marinated. They are frozen and I would need to take them out today to be able to throw on someone's grill and cook them by tomorrow afternoon. Thoughts? Hate to bring it and thaw it out if it won't get gobbled up. Could bring tortillas and some Pico and other fajita basics.

Also, don't want to be that weird single guy hanging out. My name is Tom, will put a last name to it when we meet. Below is a picture of me and what I will be driving. I did hang out in the wal-mart fishing section for a couple of hours trying to attract a girlfriend, and I trolled the bottom of the bucket on craigslist looking for a beach date (I have little shame).. Nada, nothing, zippo, zilch... I guess it is too hot out right now or I am ugly... take your pick 

Click for large picture:





Bilge Bait


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bilge Bait said:


> I did hang out in the wal-mart fishing section for a couple of hours trying to attract a girlfriend, and I trolled the bottom of the bucket on craigslist looking for a beach date (I have little shame).. Nada, nothing, zippo, zilch... I guess it is too hot out right now or I am ugly... take your pick
> 
> Bilge Bait


Normal women don't come to beach gatherings, anyway. At least I don't know of any. Most of us are super-normal.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

not lookin good for 24Buds and Mrs. 24


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Normal women don't come to beach gatherings, anyway. At least I don't know of any. Most of us are super-normal.


The obligatory "got a good-looking single sister?"

J/K'ing. The whole do not covet thy neighbors wife/GF/stuff is one I take pretty seriously.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> Are glass bottles allowed on this beach?


my choice of beverages comes in glass bottles and i bring them to the beach, but i'm discreet about it. i bring a big insulated drinking cup and pour my beverages into the cup as i pull them from my ice chest and leave the bottles in the back of my truck. that way, the glass bottles aren't likely to cause an issue if johnny law happens tp drive by.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bilge Bait said:


> The obligatory "got a good-looking single sister?"
> 
> J/K'ing. The whole do not covet thy neighbors wife/GF/stuff is one I take pretty seriously.


I'd have to have 30 sisters for this buncha hound dogs on here. If folks would only sit down for an honest, lengthy discussion with the husband no one would ever covet another's wife. LOL


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bilge Bait said:


> Normally, I would bring enough food or alcohol to make sure I had enough to share with everyone, but I don't have the extra cash to get cases of beer or pounds and pounds of meat, this time. Now, what I do have, is enough Wild Turkey 101 and Jack to pollute many a good man or woman. I can bring a couple of ice chests with for ice for drinks, plastic cups, and coke/sprite/soda for making some mixed drinks. I also have 25lbs of those HEB boneless skinless chicken thighs for fajitas that are already marinated. They are frozen and I would need to take them out today to be able to throw on someone's grill and cook them by tomorrow afternoon. Thoughts? Hate to bring it and thaw it out if it won't get gobbled up. Could bring tortillas and some Pico and other fajita basics.
> 
> We'll have plenty of grill space - just come own. wg


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> not lookin good for 24Buds and Mrs. 24


Ahh man, and I was going to take lots of pictures of you and put them on the internet...

I hope your plans come together and you can still get out there for a bit. It is obvious everyone here thinks a lot of you. I am going to keep a 12 pack of Bud Light iced down just in case you show up and have a thirst! 

BB


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

We'll have plenty of grill space - just come own. wg[/QUOTE]

Are we gonna have to babysit Rusty again?? Like we did last weekend??


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

007 said:


> We'll have plenty of grill space - just come own. wg


Are we gonna have to babysit Rusty again?? Like we did last weekend??[/QUOTE]

Rusty is not allowed to drink Patron - EVER AGAIN !!!!! wg


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

water color looks off......and may be a bit choppy for wading

....go to plan B......bring your boogie boards


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> my choice of beverages comes in glass bottles and i bring them to the beach, but i'm discreet about it. i bring a big insulated drinking cup and pour my beverages into the cup as i pull them from my ice chest and leave the bottles in the back of my truck. that way, the glass bottles aren't likely to cause an issue if johnny law happens tp drive by.


Is it allowed or not on this beach, though? Your answer is somewhat cryptic.
I don't mind pouring into a plastic cup if need be, but I generally won't drink out of a can....:brew2:
I always have a couple of the big black trashbags in the truck. Kids usually get an extra bounty for litter patrol when we're somewhere we like.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> Is it allowed or not on this beach, though? Your answer is somewhat cryptic.
> I don't mind pouring into a plastic cup if need be, but I generally won't drink out of a can....:brew2:
> I always have a couple of the big black trashbags in the truck. Kids usually get an extra bounty for litter patrol when we're somewhere we like.


my answer was cryptic because i'm not sure what the law is over at sam's beach. generally, bottles aren't allowed on beaches, but i'm not certain about sam's. just do like i do and bring a cup and we won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Are we gonna have to babysit Rusty again?? Like we did last weekend??


Rusty is not allowed to drink Patron - EVER AGAIN !!!!! wg[/QUOTE]

Screw both of you, I am having Patron shots and Zing Zang Bloody Mary's as I type, so there.:dance: rs


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Everyone's gonna wunder why I'm drinking out of a coffee travel mug in the afternoon....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bilge Bait said:


> The obligatory "got a good-looking single sister?"
> 
> J/K'ing. The whole do not covet thy neighbors wife/GF/stuff is one I take pretty seriously.


Watch out for TXGoddess, she'll be easy to spot riding her broom up and down the beach!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> Watch out for TXGoddess, she'll be easy to spot riding her broom up and down the beach!


I guess you think you can run your mouth since you ain't gonna be there...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> Rusty is not allowed to drink Patron - EVER AGAIN !!!!! wg


Screw both of you, I am having Patron shots and Zing Zang Bloody Mary's as I type, so there.:dance: rs[/QUOTE]

Should I post results of post patron in Friday Pics? wg


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I guess you think you can run your mouth since you ain't gonna be there...


Would you expect anything less??? Just talked to danny, wait til he get's a bead on you!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep and to hear Catchy tell it, she will be biting at her face too.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> Watch out for TXGoddess, she'll be easy to spot riding her broom up and down the beach!


I hope t-rod ain't gonna be there. might report her for flying too low  :spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> Yep and to hear Catchy tell it, she will be biting at her face too.


Catchy ain't smart enough to keep from tripping over a cordless phone. You shouldn't listen to anything he says.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> Would you expect anything less??? Just talked to danny, wait til he get's a bead on you!


I figured he was hidin' in the bushes with his binoculars, as usual.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> Would you expect anything less??? Just talked to danny, wait til he get's a bead on you!


Well in the spirit of friendship and brotherly love I intend to get likkered up and share love with all my non-Christmas card list 2coolers, including txgoddess. I might even be willing to shake Txpalerider's hand if he shows. I'm all about spreading worldwide love and being grooovy. Peace out man! B&P


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Well in the spirit of friendship and brotherly love I intend to get likkered up and share love with all my non-Christmas card list 2coolers, including txgoddess. I might even be willing to shake Txpalerider's hand if he shows. I'm all about spreading worldwide love and being grooovy. Peace out man! B&P


B&P has two 2cool accounts, his other one is JesseTX....


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

The peacepipe had some good chit in it this week. B&P


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Well in the spirit of friendship and brotherly love *I intend to get likkered up and share love with all my non-Christmas card list 2coolers*, including txgoddess. I might even be willing to shake Txpalerider's hand if he shows. I'm all about spreading worldwide love and being grooovy. Peace out man! B&P


a handshake will be fine for me, danny.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to see some pretty toes tomorrow - men go get your pedi's . . . just say'n - there will be cameras around. wg


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I want to see some pretty toes tomorrow - men go get your pedi's . . . just say'n - there will be cameras around. wg


Make sure your toes show through your crocs! :an6:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Make sure your toes show through your crocs! :an6:


They won't take their Jibbitz out long enough!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

The Hula girl is cute! WooHoo!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> The Hula girl is cute! WooHoo!


You strike me as more of a crocheted pink flower kinda guy.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You strike me as more of a crocheted pink flower kinda guy.


HUH? Goddess, do you sometimes comment just to practice on your typing?? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Screw both of you, I am having Patron shots and Zing Zang Bloody Mary's as I type, so there.:dance: rs


Should I post results of post patron in Friday Pics? wg[/QUOTE]

Do you have any pics from last weekend?.........THAT would be epic!!

007


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You strike me as more of a crocheted pink flower kinda guy.


Hmmmmmmm.......

.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

007 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......
> 
> .


Those are RED flowers from about 35 lbs ago. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

35 lbs? What? who is the gurl?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

007 said:


> Should I post results of post patron in Friday Pics? wg


Do you have any pics from last weekend?.........THAT would be epic!!

007[/QUOTE]

yep


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

007 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......
> 
> .


Someone looks lonely....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

24Buds said:


> 35 lbs? What? who is the gurl?


That is the sister of Texas Goddess, she is the angelic one in the family


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm still planning on making an appearance. Not positive, but hopeful.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> I'm still planning on making an appearance. Not positive, but hopeful.


Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bringing extra beer (probably not even nearly enough for this crowd, but more than I'll drink in an afternoon), bottled water, capri suns for the kiddies.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'm still planning on making an appearance. Not positive, but hopeful.


Got a crew together and was hoping to see ya again bro, but the surf will be washed out and this weekend is for fishing. Meaning the bay. Catcha next time Jeff.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

> Normally, I would bring enough food or alcohol to make sure I had enough to share with everyone, but I don't have the extra cash to get cases of beer or pounds and pounds of meat, this time. Now, what I do have, is enough Wild Turkey 101 and Jack to pollute many a good man or woman. I can bring a couple of ice chests with for ice for drinks, plastic cups, and coke/sprite/soda for making some mixed drinks. I also have 25lbs of those HEB boneless skinless chicken thighs for fajitas that are already marinated. They are frozen and I would need to take them out today to be able to throw on someone's grill and cook them by tomorrow afternoon. Thoughts? Hate to bring it and thaw it out if it won't get gobbled up. Could bring tortillas and some Pico and other fajita basics.





> We'll have plenty of grill space - just come own. wg


Good deal WG! Thanks for the borrowed grill space. Bringing 15lbs of boneless skinless fajita chicken, marinated & ready to slap on the grill, bunch of tortillas, and two bottles of Sriracha. Didn't feel like messing with all the trimmings... just going to splash some Sriracha on it and keep going. Will also have styrofoam cups, clean ice, sodas, 1.75 Jack and Turkey101, and a kicker in reserve. 

Just finished loading stuff in the truck. Plan on being there around 10'ish tomorrow. Going 288 through Lake Jackson. Anywhere to get cheap ice and sodas? Everyone wants $1.60 for 8lbs of ice where I live.

Anyone actually staying overnight on the beach, or the smart ones retreat to the air conditioning in the evening?

Bilge Bait


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Bilge Bait, Buccee's has 20 lb bags for 99 cents.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

> Bilge Bait, Buccee's has 20 lb bags for 99 cents.


Thank you FFF! Will google map one on the way there. Green for you, because BB loves saving money right now


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

If you are coming down 288 there is one coming into Angleton on 36 (I think its 36) and there is also one on 332 just before you go over the bridge.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I won't be there till late...tomorrow is the day we kidnap Mom and bring her home for the day and I have to have lil sis at Hobby by 18:30. That would put me there by 8 or so.....then I'm headed to the fishcamp with CoachLaw to fish in the Titlam Tatlum fishing tourney til noon on Sunday.

You'll know who I am..........


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> If you are coming down 288 there is one coming into Angleton on 36 (I think its 36) and there is also one on 332 just before you go over the bridge.


It's on Hwy 35 on the right hand side.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

There's another one in Lake Jackson...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's on Hwy 35 on the right hand side.


Thanks I knew it was one of them.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

There's a Bucees at Shadow Creek Parkway, just past BPS, on the right.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

007 said:


> I won't be there till late...tomorrow is the day we kidnap Mom and bring her home for the day and I have to have lil sis at Hobby by 18:30. That would put me there by 8 or so.....then I'm headed to the fishcamp with CoachLaw to fish in the Titlam Tatlum fishing tourney til noon on Sunday.
> 
> You'll know who I am..........


The hippy that did not invite me fishing,, I will put my waders on.:cop: rs


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I might be there. car shopping for the kiddo tomm.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll be there in a red jeep with Walkin' Jack as my co-pilot. See Yaw. :cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll be there in the Puke Green Jeep with Honya's Mom as my co-pilot


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

You guys have fun....I sure was lookin forward to meeting a bunch of y'all, but at the last minute, (friday evening) the boss asked if i would come in today. So here I am, at my "work" computer .







Y'all stay safe.......Jim


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

trodery said:


> I'll be there in the Puke Green Jeep with Honya's Mom as my co-pilot


 I'll be there in the black jeep with a cooler full of beer as my co-pilot.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Meeting with TooTall at the Bucees @ Shadow creek parkway at 10am. Looking forward to meeting most of you...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Meeting with TooTall at the Bucees @ Shadow creek parkway at 10am. Looking forward to meeting most of you...


TooTall is habitually late...don't be in a big hurry! LOL


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

We will be caravan'in down there with Rusty S. and Whiskey Girl. Should be epic, as always!!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Somebody post up some pics for us less fortunate that can't be there.......please.....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Have a Great and Safe time Everyone!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Brete said:


> Somebody post up some pics for us less fortunate that can't be there.......please.....


There is a ban on cameras on Sam's Beach, I am up and ready to put my toes in the sand, and the kicker will be watching Goddess give Bevo & Pevo a pedicure and bikini wax.h: rs


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Well guys and gals I'm here at Sam's beach with my honey and it's pretty windy and the water is rough and lots of seaweed on the beach. I think there is still a good time to be had. I hope to see y'all soon.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

FATfisherman said:


> Well guys and gals I'm here at Sam's beach with my honey and it's pretty windy and the water is rough and lots of seaweed on the beach. I think there is still a good time to be had. I hope to see y'all soon.


You want me to bring a couple of rakes? rs


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

In downtown now, ETA 90 minutes. Guitar in tow. Bring 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

We will be there mid afternoon......Let me know if you need anything.....Will have various drinks and some meat for the pit......


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

Thinking I'll "try" to head down and drink that frosty one Rusty thought he was gonna be saving in the cooler :brew: :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll be heading over to pick up boomgoon in about an hour. we should be pulling into sam's around 1:00, or so. stay thirsty, my friends.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Sandollr's sis said:


> Thinking I'll "try" to head down and drink that frosty one Rusty thought he was gonna be saving in the cooler :brew: :biggrin::biggrin:


Come on!! :doowapsta rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Dudley will be making her 2nd 2cool outing and her first beach party, she is pretty excited. rs


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> You want me to bring a couple of rakes? rs


Rusty, I'm here with Fatfisherman and we will need your tractor. Forget the rakes! Y'all come on down. Make sure and bring tie-downs for your canopy. Very windy down here.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> Rusty, I'm here with Fatfisherman and we will need your tractor. Forget the rakes! Y'all come on down. Make sure and bring tie-downs for your canopy. Very windy down here.


If only they would let me put my tractor on that sand, we would have an oasis. :spineyes: rs


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> There is a ban on cameras on Sam's Beach, I am up and ready to put my toes in the sand, and the kicker will be watching Goddess give Bevo & Pevo a pedicure and bikini wax.h: rs


LOL.....with pics of that we could prolly raise enough money to keep 24Buds in beer.....forever!!!.......


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

How's the water looking down there? Guy


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Water's not pretty but it feel's good with the wind blowing. We're about 1/4 mile past the cell tower near Access #5.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice meeting everyone! Wife ran out of steam so we pulled up chocks and hauled home. Kids are bathed, time to shove them in thier racks and go snuggle on the couch


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*today!*

I made it to the meet and greet.I met a few new ones and met some I have met before..But like always I felt like a better person when I left because I got to hang out with a few of the best! Thanks for putting it togather and I had a blast! cheer to all and see you next time
Racer


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

*great day*

*Sam's Beach Today* 
Well, Racer and I decided to go to the Meet and Greet this afternoon and what a pleasure it was. I had the oppurtunity to meet several members such as Trodery, Bobby, Master Cylinder, TooTall, Faronfishinfool, Rusty S(LOL), Txgoddess, Titus Bass and more ( I have a hard time remembering everyone). That being said, I have been a member since 2006 and this is the first function I have attended. Boy have I missed out, I was welcomed like one of the family. All GREAT PEOPLE.

Thanks 2cool for bringing these folks into my life.

James:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

P.S. Mont, I need a shirt and some stickers! I have money! LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gee, that was fun.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I enjoyed the company. Thanks 2coolers. Good to see old friends and great to meet new ones.
RT


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, as always when we have a gathering... we all had a good time! Nice meeting the new folks and seeing the "old" folks


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

It was great to hang out with some known friends and to meet some new. Always looking forward to the next.

BTW Echo likes you all!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Just got home and had a great time on the beach today. Sitting around the "fire" with Shadman on the guitar was fun. Maybe next time we can remember the words to the songs although our versions weren't bad.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say I had a great time and can't wait until we can do it again.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Where are the PICs? :camera:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Good for Ya'll*

Sounds like a good time. I wish I could have come too, But I am about 4 or 5 hrs away. Glad to here ya'll had a good one.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Seahuntress said:


> Where are the PICs? :camera:


Locked away in a safe for possible future use.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Had a lot of fun yesterday. Good to see everyone. Let's do it again real soon!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Had a good time and met some great new friends. Got to see some old friends that don't hang much here anymore too. WJ it was good seeing you old friend. MC I looked and couldn't find a snake to kill.

It was good seeing you too.







Oh and nobody even tried to take a shot at me!! I know some of them had to be carrying.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What in the he77 did ya'll do to Rusty?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It was great being able to finally put some faces to the names. Or names to the faces, or names to the other names, or what the heck ever.. Had a good time, and appreciate everybody making my first 2 cool "function" a good one....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> What in the he77 did ya'll do to Rusty?


Mikey he was fine when I left. No blow up dolls or anything else like that around.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> It was great being able to finally put some faces to the names. Or names to the faces, or names to the other names, or what the heck ever.. Had a good time, and appreciate everybody making my first 2 cool "function" a good one....


I thought I had met everyone there. I must have missed you somehow.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Enjoyed it for sure. There was dang good food being passed around. Would have liked to have stayed longer but needed to get going. See ya'll at the next one.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I thought I had met everyone there. I must have missed you somehow.


 No you didn't. Big good lookin' guy sitting across the tent from you with the cowboy hat on..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> No you didn't. Big good lookin' guy sitting across the tent from you with the cowboy hat on..


Ok I know who you are now. Sorry I didn't come over and speak.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Ok I know who you are now. Sorry I didn't come over and speak.


No big deal: we got introduced earlier... we had (what seemed to me ) a pretty good turnout, it would be pretty hard to really get to talk to everybody much... Glad to see you, anyway...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

007 said:


> What in the he77 did ya'll do to Rusty?


ya let's hear the rusty stories, if anything like the cookoff, this should be good!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Let's just say Rusty needed no help doing what he wanted to do and wanted no help to do what was needed.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Let's just say Rusty needed no help doing what he wanted to do and wanted no help to do what was needed.


Where's the PICS???? i'm callin danny for the full download as we speak.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

What happens at Sam's beach stays at Sam's beach!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I only took a few pics of the wife and kids and dog playing in the surf and chillin. I'll upload those when I get time. Gotta go clean my truck, its FILTHY.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Had a good time and met some great new friends. Got to see some old friends that don't hang much here anymore too. WJ it was good seeing you old friend. MC I looked and couldn't find a snake to kill.


 you don't know it, but i was looking for a snake, too. i was gonna throw him in the back seat of your hummer if i found one. :smile:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> you don't know it, but i was looking for a snake, too. i was gonna throw him in the back seat of your hummer if i found one. :smile:


Just be sure that you put it in the correct Hummer.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Just be sure that you put it in the correct Hummer.


Thats what I was thinking.:rotfl::rotfl:

I could use a couple more snakes I am almost out.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i know which is which. you two have different spare tire covers.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i know which is which. you two have different spare tire covers.


Well, triple-check to make sure.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i know which is which. you two have different spare tire covers.


and one has chrome balls LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

driftfish20 said:


> and one has chrome balls LOL :rotfl:


Yea somebody else got the wrong one.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Yea somebody else got the wrong one.:rotfl::rotfl:


That's ok. I'm gonna add them to my collection and when I find out who put them on there I will have ANOTHER set.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> That's ok. I'm gonna add them to my collection and when I find out who put them on there I will have ANOTHER set.


roflmao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> That's ok. I'm gonna add them to my collection and when I find out who put them on there I will have ANOTHER set.


When you get them get Jason to tan the hide and I will make you a pen out of it at no charge!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What happened to everybody this morning? Nobody, nada.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Ha Ha*



FishinFoolFaron said:


> Locked away in a safe for possible future use.


I found some of your photos. LMAO. Who was the drunk passed out on the ground with Flour all over them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> What happened to everybody this morning? Nobody, nada.


It was the 12th Gary today is the 13th.

We did miss ya though.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had a great time as usual! Good seeing everyone again, and looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The wife and I had a blast. Good to see some old friends and meet some new ones from what I remember...LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bobby said:


> It was the 12th Gary today is the 13th.
> 
> We did miss ya though.


nothing but footprints and the faint smell of beer....


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> What happens at Sam's beach stays at Sam's beach!


 thank you. rs


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Another great time with fellow 2coolers......Already looking for the next one....


The road goes on forever.........


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> ya let's hear the rusty stories, if anything like the cookoff, this should be good!


BWAHAHA, Only if you knew will have pics to follow. We took a siesta after cleaning everything up. Yall are going to love these!!!!!


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Seahuntress said:


> I found some of your photos. LMAO. Who was the drunk passed out on the ground with Flour all over them.


 Not I.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Green for pics......


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

*Camp fire*

Our 2cool sing-a-long fire.........


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

> What happens at Sam's beach stays at Sam's beach!


Ditto. Understand that rule well, besides, it works in my favor 

Pictures say it better than I ever could anyway...

For those I didn't get a chance to get around and shake hands with, next time amigos.

I wanna thank FatFisherman and his significant other, and Reeltime and father for welcoming me, helping me unload and making me feel right at home. I am glad you guys were there early!

There is a list of folks to say thanks to, and i'll get that chance next 2cool meet-up.

At any rate, I still ain't quite right from Saturday. :cheers:

Bilge Bait


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> It was the 12th Gary today is the 13th.
> 
> We did miss ya though.


Yea, yea yea! Back in the day there would be at least 20 people left over on Sunday morning though.

Gimme the good stuff though. Were there "B00Bs"


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gary said:


> Yea, yea yea! Back in the day there would be at least 20 people left over on Sunday morning though.
> 
> Gimme the good stuff though. Were there "B00Bs"


Yes. We had a greyhound bus full of strippers pulled in at 3 pm and stayed till midnight. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Yea, yea yea! Back in the day there would be at least 20 people left over on Sunday morning though.
> 
> Gimme the good stuff though. *Were there "B00Bs"*


No you and "J" didn't show up.:slimer::rotfl:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Had a great time!! Glad no one fell in the fire LOL. Here's some priceless pics


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Gary... were these the two guys you seen riding on an ATV together?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Gary, I was there until about 9:30 this morning.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Titus Bass said:


> Our 2cool sing-a-long fire.........


Titus, thats a spooky pic. What was that in the background?


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Brete said:


> Green for pics......


X2
This is the second year I have not been able to go meet all the very unique individuals we have here on 2cool. 
SUCKS to be me!!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

trodery said:


> Gary... were these the two guys you seen riding on an ATV together?


 That ain't right Terry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No comment. lol


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Whaaaaaaaaaa....another one missed!sad2sm


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My wife looks toasted...LOL


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Who's ya daddy? rs


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My wife looks toasted...LOL


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My wife looks toasted...LOL


 Looks like she's got those loving eyes. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ask her about it if you see her again...LOL You'll have those black and blue eyes


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Titus Bass is the man, enjoyed the company big guy. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Ask her about it if you see her again...LOL You'll have those black and blue eyes


 Again??? rsrosesm


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Who is the pinko-*****-hippy dude with the white legs flashing a peace sign that is sitting next to the strikingly handsome fellow??? LMAO


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sorry that I didn't make it, but I have been completely engaged for the last 36 hours.

Sat.
0700 - 1400 swim meet
1400 - 1600 prep for fish camp
1800 - 0230 (Sunday) fish with dads and 7 boys (10 rat reds - throwbacks, 15 huge blue crabs for gumbo next weekend). 11 fishing partners in an RV that sleeps 8, I think we need an air freshener.

Sun.
0800 - 1000 Fish at Camp
1100 - 1430 Tilapia fishing near Sugarland (14 Talaps for the kids (I know, don't make fun), 1 - 3lb LMB on earthworm, one 8 lb red ear slider (released)).

1500 - 1800 - clean fish crabs and mess we made.

1800 - until now, boring get ready for work stuff tomorrow.

Good dinner tonight though - yellow squash and onion saulted with spicy Italian Sausage.

I can't do golf or Lake Livingston next Saturday due to all day swim meet, but I promise to make some lunch, fishing trips, and gatherings soon. 

I can appreciate the "no pictures on Sam's Beach" rule.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Whi is the pinko-*****-hippy dude with the white legs flashing a peace sign that is sitting next to the strikingly handsome fellow??? LMAO


**** liberal....I knew it! Hey where's the tarter sauce?

So any fights breakout?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> **** liberal....I knew it! Hey where's the tarter sauce?


Check the TP for it...LOL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Who is the pinko-*****-hippy dude with the white legs flashing a peace sign that is sitting next to the strikingly handsome fellow??? LMAO


Looks like a gentleman and a scholar.
RT


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> **** liberal....I knew it! Hey where's the tarter sauce?
> 
> So any fights breakout?


 I thought you said Tater sauce. rs


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> I thought you said Tater sauce. rs


Looks like you were looking for some tit-er sauce!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Allright, I haven't been able to make it to one of these yet.....I want some stories and some pics and I want'em now!.......


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Looks like you were looking for some tit-er sauce!


 You had to go there.rosesm rs


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> No you and "J" didn't show up.:slimer::rotfl:


hahaha:doowapsta


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Who is the pinko-*****-hippy dude with the white legs flashing a peace sign that is sitting next to the strikingly handsome fellow??? LMAO


it does look pink now! huh, LOL sorry too tall! I couldn't resist:doowapsta


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

It might be pink but I wasn't the one feeling up other men now was I. And who is the ******** sitting next to me? He is just mad because he asked for help when someones dog was trying to bury him and I grabbed a bucket. :brew2:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope you didn't grab Honya's Mom's bucket...LOL


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Brete said:


> Allright, I haven't been able to make it to one of these yet.....I want some stories and some pics and I want'em now!.......


Looks like we no choice but to make the next one!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

My wife and I had a good time. It was nice meeting y'all. We took the camera but didn't take any pics. I guess you had to be there. :biggrin:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> My wife and I had a good time. It was nice meeting y'all. We took the camera but didn't take any pics. I guess you had to be there. :biggrin:


OK, Just rub it in why don't cha!! I have to work every time!! Stupid job!! :hairout:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> My wife and I had a good time. It was nice meeting y'all. We took the camera but didn't take any pics. I guess you had to be there. :biggrin:


It was kind of fun now wasn't it BR?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sure was! I did take one pic btw. 
She's good coming out the gate, but no (drinking) stamina. She was out by the time I hit Blue Water Highway. Think I'm gonna nickname her "Sandy". LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Must have been the carboard box wine...LOL You should have dusted the sand off before putting her in the truck!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> Sure was! I did take one pic btw.
> She's good coming out the gate, but no (drinking) stamina. She was out by the time I hit Blue Water Highway. Think I'm gonna nickname her "Sandy". LOL


You keep posting up pics of her like that and she's gonna be referred to as "the widow."


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME MISSED, I HAD TO WORK


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> Titus, thats a spooky pic. What was that in the background?


Not sure......

.It may be that Bigfoot they have been seeing in Polk County............:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Sure was! I did take one pic btw.
> She's good coming out the gate, but no (drinking) stamina. She was out by the time I hit Blue Water Highway. Think I'm gonna nickname her "Sandy". LOL


Let's just call her the "Sangria Queen" :rotfl:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Hated to miss out. We are almost done with kid's b-day party season. I will be at the next one for sure, rollin with the other Jeeps! Lets shoot for Crystal Beach, I will bring the grill, the tunes & a battery for the fire!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Must have been the carboard box wine...LOL You should have dusted the sand off before putting her in the truck!


Yep, sangria in the box. She didn't want to take glass on the beach. We usually drink much better wine than that. There's just not much to chose from in non-glass containers. Is that not a law on Surfside beach?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Here's a few pictures from Saturday . . . .*

Good to see everyone and meet some new faces. Thanks to all of you . . . wg


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Looks like yall had a "Crocs" fassion parade!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Good to see everyone and meet some new faces. Thanks to all of you . . . wg


Glad you got a pic of the fire pre-heater. LOL
Thanks for bringing the big pit.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Glad you got a pic of the fire pre-heater. LOL


Glad you said it first


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*A few more . . . .*

peace out . . . wg


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Whoever made the stuffed japs...is there anything inside other than cream cheese? Those were goo-ood!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MAN! The puppy sure has got big FAST!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Too Tall said:


> Glad you said it first


LOL! Yall just got a kick outta that! Rusty just won't stay out of my fire box . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

trodery said:


> MAN! The puppy sure has got big FAST!


She's so adorable. Rusty wanted to bring her, but she didn't want to go . . . wg


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

trodery said:


> MAN! The puppy sure has got big FAST!


How did you manage to avoid the camera in every pic? I only saw the top of your head in one. :rotfl:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Whoever made the stuffed japs...is there anything inside other than cream cheese? Those were goo-ood!


That was Chaz & Mrs. Chaz. wg


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang WG I looked at that picture of Guy and me and thought "how did you get a picture of my Dad?"


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Dang WG I looked at that picture of Guy and me and thought "how did you get a picture of my Dad?"


LOL!! Honey, you were looking fine - everyone was look'n fine . . . wg


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> Whoever made the stuffed japs...is there anything inside other than cream cheese? Those were goo-ood!


After you stuff them with cream cheese, just sprinkle some Slap Yo Mama then wrap in bacon. Easy as that, and your welcome.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> How did you manage to avoid the camera in every pic? I only saw the top of your head in one. :rotfl:


My bald head is my best feature


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Chazz1007 said:


> After you stuff them with cream cheese, just sprinkle some *Slap Yo Mama* then wrap in bacon. Easy as that, and your welcome.


 Is that a real seasoning or a secret ingredient? Who sells it?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> My bald head is my best feature


It's not like it has much competition. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Is that a real seasoning or a secret ingredient? Who sells it?


Real seasoning

http://www.slapyamama.com/


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> It's not like it has much competition. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I gotta spread some or sumpin... LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I already hit her once this morning





























with a green


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Did anyone catch those brown trout?

When I said I didn't take any pics except a few of the dog and family, I wasn't kidding


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about another gathering in mid-August before the kids go back to school! I will post a date later. I hope everyone can make it out. :cheers:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Is that a real seasoning or a secret ingredient? Who sells it?


Just remember the "HOT" Slap Ya Mama a little goes a long way!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> You keep posting up pics of her like that and she's gonna be referred to as "the widow."


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

> Gary... were these the two guys you seen riding on an ATV together?


I get drunk, tweak my nipps, put a pink flamingo on my head, let RS hug me while simultaneously gulping coffee and some hair-o-tha-dog, and all y'all can say is that!

I mean, as long as it's in jest, let it roll. Skin don't get thicker without a little abrasion from time to time.

RustyS, you better do it justice on Friday son! You said!

Bilge Bait


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bilge Bait said:


> I get drunk, tweak my nipps, put a pink flamingo on my head, let RS hug me while simultaneously gulping coffee and some hair-o-tha-dog, and all y'all can say is that!


you're going to fit right in with this crowd.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bilge Bait said:


> I get drunk, tweak my nipps, put a pink flamingo on my head, let RS hug me while simultaneously gulping coffee and some hair-o-tha-dog, and all y'all can say is that!
> 
> I mean, as long as it's in jest, let it roll. Skin don't get thicker without a little abrasion from time to time.
> 
> ...


LOL...It was said in jest! I meant to put one of these  there but I forgot about it!

If you are going to hang with us and have your picture taken you better have some thick skin


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

trodery said:


> LOL...It was said in jest! I meant to put one of these  there but I forgot about it!
> 
> If you are going to hang with us and have your picture taken you better have some thick skin


After seeing what they did to your picture, while you were away no less, I could never take anything you said seriously, ever, I knew it was in jest! I visualized you with tassels Saturday, if I knew you better, I maybe would have tweaked your nips.

Bilge Bait


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Sure was! I did take one pic btw.
> She's good coming out the gate, but no (drinking) stamina. She was out by the time I hit Blue Water Highway. Think I'm gonna nickname her "Sandy". LOL


 . . . oooooo . . . . honey. . . I know that feeling . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

007 said:


> What in the he77 did ya'll do to Rusty?


Nutt'n - he's sleep'n on the couch like a baby - I'm cook'n poke chops - gravy - taters & green beans. . . won't some? wg


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Whoever made the stuffed japs...is there anything inside other than cream cheese? Those were goo-ood!


that was chazz i believe (i wasn't there, but he loves makin those things, and they are awesome)


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bilge Bait said:


> I get drunk, tweak my nipps, put a pink flamingo on my head, let RS hug me while simultaneously gulping coffee and some hair-o-tha-dog, and all y'all can say is that!
> 
> I mean, as long as it's in jest, let it roll. Skin don't get thicker without a little abrasion from time to time.
> 
> ...


 I feel the need to party with you!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

24Buds said:


> I feel the need to party with you!


You haven't made one yet, are you and the Lady coming to the revival Saturday? rs


----------

